# Age of 143.766.112 Craftsman???



## Taurus04

I was finishing the touch-ups on the Craftsman 8/25 with the 8hp Tecumseh engine I purchased used a couple of years ago. New Wheels, friction drive bushings etc.. I removed the starter button and started sanding some rust--low and behold, the serial number appeared clear enough to read. Based on 143.766.112 Ser# 4268D would anyone have an idea which decade the unit was made? I know 4 is the year, but what decade? It has to be at least 20 + years old as the drive just has one large and small gear on the drive axle--no chain. I think it is the 70's because a manual I found online has a parts list I have bought parts based on and they fit.

Love the machine. Starts first pull at -30.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HCBPH

That must be a Canadian model number, I don't recognize it and bing didn't bring anything up.

Maybe post a picture, I've bought and sold alot of Craftsman blowers from 70's and 80's, might recognize it by shape.


----------



## Taurus04

Not my photo--found online but it is exactly the one I have


----------



## Pythons37

The 143 prefix indicates Tecumseh. The whole number at Sears Parts brings up some Tecumseh engine parts. Not many. Most are listed as obsolete. 

143.766.112 

CRAFTSMAN CRAFTSMAN 4-CYCLE ENGINE Parts | Model 143266112 | Sears PartsDirect


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Is there a chance you have a "C" in front of that number ??


----------



## Taurus04

The Craftsman number is C950-52677-7. The Techumseh number on the engine housing is 143.766112 ser 6328D. It is a canadian Murray built unit but trying to find out 70s, 80s but doubt 90s.


----------



## sidegrinder

Maybe 80's, but I don't see it being much older than that.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

HCBPH said:


> That must be a Canadian model number, I don't recognize it and bing didn't bring anything up.


You guessed it, I had the same problem trying to pull info.
Wish Sears would load all their product into parts direct. Seems silly you can look up stuff they don't sell but they can't put all their own stuff in that system, frustrating. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Pythons37

I found this. Part of another post. 

*I was given a dual stage (9" impeller) Sears Crafstman 8 HP (318.46 cc) snowblower Canadian model: C950-52677-7, year: 1988, sears engine model:143.786022, Tecumseh engine model: HM80-155309M which is a horizontal medium frame 4 cycle engine.*


----------



## HCBPH

Till I got down to the bottom, guessed it was late 80's to early 90's
That's a friction disc machine. The augers aren't full width. Those came out on later machines. Earlier ones had a Tecumseh gearbox along with full width auger shafts.


----------



## Taurus04

Thanks Pythons37 and all others. Based on your finding that post, I am going to say mine is a 1986 model. Bought a can of Snow Jet today and the parts man gave me new bolts to hold starter button on. Also picked up some 5.5 starter cord. My blower does have two augers. Impeller hole is between 10-11 inches. Solid steel construction. Hope it lasts a few more years.

Manual says use 5W20 oil, but I may try 5W30 due to age. It does not seem to use any oil throughout the season. I have also put an ounce of MOS2 (lubri-moly) in the oil since buying it.

Thanks again


----------



## skutflut

sidegrinder said:


> Maybe 80's, but I don't see it being much older than that.


Its an 1983 or 1984. I think they had that model around for two years.

I sold mine in 2008. Good machine for 24 years, but I got tired of the side crank chute, and the no power steering, funny how 24 years kinda takes its tole when it comes to manhandling a snowblower in a blizzard.

Much prefer the new one with power steering and control mounted chute controls.


----------

